# www/foswiki needs nonexistent p5-locale-languages



## dougs (Feb 5, 2020)

I just noticed an error message within my foswiki installation that it is complaining of a missing Locale::Languages module. Researching this , I found that Locale::Languages was stripped from Perl5.30. See https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/63018 for more details.

What can I do about this? It seems to me I could do one of the following items:

1) revert back to Perl 5.28;
2) request a new port utilizing Locale::Language (i.e. p5-Locale-Language);
3) bug the port maintainer to offer a fix.

Comments:
Reverting back to Perl 5.28 is a temporary solution.

I'm not sure how difficult it is to request a new Perl port. Can someone offer advice on this?

In addition, I saw a message that the port maintainer for foswiki has left. See https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=241383

Does anyone have advice to offer in this respect?

~Doug


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2020)

I would still report the bug even if the port doesn't have maintainer. Basically the port's dependencies are incomplete when switched to Perl 5.30. Eventually this should trigger perl@ (they maintain Perl and most, if not all, p5 modules).


----------



## dougs (Feb 6, 2020)

__





						243936 – www/foswiki complains of missing Perl Locale::Language module after upgrading to Perl 5.30
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




Thanks, SirDice, for pushing me to file.


----------

